# Trouble selling my home, help so I can move into a PMQ



## Havic (12 Jan 2009)

Well here is my dilemma, I am married with two kids who are living in Windsor. Three years before I joined the forces we bought a house together. However at the time I didn't make enough money, "on paper"  to own a house so we put the house In my father in law's name.

 Now I want to move my family up to Borden to be with me and the housing market in Windsor is terrible. I have been trying to sell my house for a year.  Trying to break even with the bank. When I have open house's I am lucky if one person shows up. Their are five house's for sale on my street and my wife is worried that she will be stuck in Windsor until my contract is up.

I would love to get a PMQ and be with my family, but I don't make enough to pay both the mortgage and the rent of the PMQ. 

Any ideas ??????


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

This is odd.

Why haven't you gone to your OR and then contacted IRP (Royal Lepage) about your move?  You should have had some sort of briefing as to your entitlements.  Why haven't you done so?

One point, though; as the house is in your father-in-laws name, you may not be entitled to anything.


----------



## Havic (12 Jan 2009)

Do you think they can help me if the house is not in mine or my wife's name ?


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Jan 2009)

Need more info:

Are you working with a Realtor?
Is your father in law willing to sign over the title should you be successful in selling it?
Are you using the military relocation people? (Royal LePage Relocation Svc's) etc or are you using your own Realtor?

Need info.  I might be able to help you.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

Havic said:
			
		

> Do you think they can help me if the house is not in mine or my wife's name ?



That is a problem, and one that you may have no entitlement to.

Your costs for moving and other relocation expenses are different and should be for the most part covered.

HollywoodHitman has brought up other points that are worth your consideration.



Why you haven't been to your OR and IRP are a question that I am confused about.  You should have had this all done at your unit.  Are you asking this before you have actually been Posted somewhere?


----------



## Havic (12 Jan 2009)

I'm using my own Realtor not Royal

My father in law would sign the house over but  would cost me ?? 

If I could get my name or my wife's on the house not as the primary owner would they be able to help ?


----------



## Havic (12 Jan 2009)

At the moment I am on course in Borden. I have only been in the military for one year. I won't be posted until next january


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Jan 2009)

As has been stated many times before, we don't know everything about your case, and we cannot give a definitive answer.

Go to your OR and IRP.

Royal Lepage Relocation Services is not the same as Royal Lepage house sellers.  IRP/RLRS does not care which realtor you are using.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

If the home is not in your wife or your name; you are only tenants/renters of the home.  Unless there is a Lease that you MUST BREAK to move, you will not be entitled to anything in regards to the home (Sale, Legal Fees, etc.)  You will be entitled to costs for packing, cleaning, moving and accommondations during the move (if applicable).  

*You have to go to your OR and IRP to find out what exactly your entitlements are.*


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jan 2009)

Havic said:
			
		

> At the moment I am on course in Borden. I have only been in the military for one year. I won't be posted until next january



Then you have quite a bit of time to get everything in order, and prepare for your eventual Posting and Move next year.  There is little you can do now.  

Once again, your OR can help you with advice as to how you will be able to conduct your first move in twelve months time and who you will have to see to do so.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Jan 2009)

The only cost associated to having the house put in your name should be the preparation of the documents. However, if you still have a mortgage, you cannot do anything without discharging your responsibility on the mortgage, or having them agree to you taking over the mortgage. Could be a couple grand, or less, depending on a number of possibilities (to just to the paperwork alone).

Otherwise, if you are selling a house that is in someone elses name, you yourself cannot be a party to the contract of purchase and sale, unless your father in law expressly names you and your spouse as having the authority to do so. 

Get legal advice on how to proceed in terms of who is the rightful owner of the property. It's only whats on paper that matters, and then find out some of the courses of action available to you.

As of right now, you might agree with your FIL (Father In Law) that it's your house, but you're technically renting it from him if you're nowhere to be seen on the title.


----------



## Cpl4Life (13 Jan 2009)

HollywoodHitman has some great advice.  I am pm'ing you Havic.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (14 Jan 2009)

If you are currently working with a Realtor, you need to ask them what they think the best course of action is. Prices have fallen considerably over the past year, all across the country. 

The other question I would have is - Do YOU and your wife have a Realtor, or does your father in law? If the house is in his name, but he hasn't hired the Realtor, what is it exactly that your Realtor is selling?

You need to fill in some more blanks to get more in depth advice.

Talk to your Realtor.


----------



## Jadzia (15 Jan 2009)

My husband is also in training.  If you're not a qualified solder (QL3 +) or have no posting, you probably won't have access to IRP.  However, most of the cost will be paid for (just in a different source).  Talk to your OR to see who you can contact to know exactly what you are untitled for.

Since you have no posting, you NEED to make a memo and have it approved to be refunded for any costs.  I totally understand you wanting to plan ahead and move as quickly as possible, but if you do sell the house BEFORE being approved, you'll receive nothing.  It would be considered as a personnal choice, not a moving caused by the military.  

My husband could not have an approved memo while in Borden.  He was in Prep-C there though.  If you are in an trade training, you could be able to ask for it.  Again, clarify with your OR.

Now, for the actual sell, as my realtor told me, there is usually 3 reasons why it could take longer:
1- Location - is the market slow in you location ?  What is the average sell time ?  If the average is a year, you can't do much about it.  If it's 2 months, you have an issue with one of the 2 I listed below.

2- House - Does it required immediate renovation ?  How do the kitchen and bathroom look like ?  Would you benefit from a coat of paint ?  Try looking information on home staging.  Sometimes, very inexpensives things (like painting, moving some furniture, etc) can have a HUGE impact on selling.   

3- Price - How does it compare to the other houses on your street (or other equivalent) ?  Is it on the upper range or lower range of the market ?  It could be worthwhile to lower the price a bit (even if it's 1-2%).  For realtors, it will reappear on the top of their list (like a new home), so it could bring back some interest.

Has your realtor give you any advice ?  He should be able to help you out.

That being said, unfortunately for any sellors, things aren't the best right now.  Thanks to the economic crisis, while house pricing haven't gone down everywhere, the selling time have increased a lot.

My personnal advice ?  As soon as you know what the military approve or not, make a move.  But if your OR says to you that you aren't eligible to anything, cancel the sell (if you can, depending on your contract).  In a couple months (I know it's very long), when you'll get approved, your house will appear as a new sell which is always more appealing.

Hope it helps a bit... and don't hesitate to PS me if you want more info.


----------



## Redeye (15 Jan 2009)

It wouldn't work, unless the bank approved you assuming the mortgage.  There'd be some legal costs involved in doing so - but they may be far outweighed by the assistance you'd get in selling, potentially.



			
				Havic said:
			
		

> I'm using my own Realtor not Royal
> 
> My father in law would sign the house over but  would cost me ??
> 
> If I could get my name or my wife's on the house not as the primary owner would they be able to help ?


----------

